# Bug Out Bags



## TreeMUPKennel (Jan 29, 2010)

Just recently been starting to get more of my gear stocked piled up. But I just bought me a BlackHawk Stomp 2 pack. Its the medical type for the military. Can carry alot of med stuff in it and keeps oraginized too. But I got it just bout fully load with any and everything you can think of for a medical situation. Good stuff to not the cheap stuff from a store. Always good to have a good med supply on hand. Kinda overkill but for the long haul. Any buddy else keep a med pack on hand. 
As far as other B.O.B's still tring to narrow down what type for my other gear. Pretty found of the EberleStock packs but still looking. So much stuff out there on the market.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Have you looked through the .pdf about BugOutBags at the top of this section? It lists all kinds of products that you can put together for your own custom BOB and different styles of bags for different uses.

Also - having several different collections put into a pack is a really good choice. Design a BOB for each season, keep all of them at the ready near the main-door of your house as well as keep some vehicle-BOB's in each vehicle at all times.


----------



## TNmedicman (Nov 8, 2009)

*med supplies a good idea.*

I carry a full complement of medical supplies in my BOV. Everything from basic bandaging to first line cardiac drugs. In my SHTF stash I have everything from sutures to bone saws. I have had training on all the items I carry and am proficient with their uses. (Except for the bone saw). I also make sure I have several weapons in my medical bags with ammo. I don't have a problem helping someone but I don't have problem with shooting someone that's trying to hurt me either. I am a paramedic and see the standard stuff that society can produce in peace time so I want to make sure that I am prepared for what zombies can do to me or my family.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

TreeMUPKennel said:


> Just recently been starting to get more of my gear stocked piled up. But I just bought me a BlackHawk Stomp 2 pack. Its the medical type for the military. Can carry alot of med stuff in it and keeps oraginized too. But I got it just bout fully load with any and everything you can think of for a medical situation. Good stuff to not the cheap stuff from a store. Always good to have a good med supply on hand. Kinda overkill but for the long haul. Any buddy else keep a med pack on hand.
> As far as other B.O.B's still tring to narrow down what type for my other gear. Pretty found of the EberleStock packs but still looking. So much stuff out there on the market.


TreeMUPKennel, are you new to our forum. If so WELCOME:welcome:, from a long time preparer. Look forward to more replies and posts. Don't forget to intro yourself at the introduction thread.


----------



## TreeMUPKennel (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes I'm a rookie on the forum here, ran across it and had to sign up. GREAT site. :beercheer:


----------



## TreeMUPKennel (Jan 29, 2010)

TNmedicman said:


> I carry a full complement of medical supplies in my BOV. Everything from basic bandaging to first line cardiac drugs. In my SHTF stash I have everything from sutures to bone saws. I have had training on all the items I carry and am proficient with their uses. (Except for the bone saw). I also make sure I have several weapons in my medical bags with ammo. I don't have a problem helping someone but I don't have problem with shooting someone that's trying to hurt me either. I am a paramedic and see the standard stuff that society can produce in peace time so I want to make sure that I am prepared for what zombies can do to me or my family.


Hey there, well I'm tring to catch on to the medical part. Never had any training or know how. but I have a good friend who is a paramedic too. So have him show and teach me some things, wouldnt mind going to a few classes or so to learn more for myself.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

TreeMUPKennel said:


> Hey there, well I'm tring to catch on to the medical part.... wouldnt mind going to a few classes or so to learn more for myself.


TreeMUPKennel, might want to check with the Red Cross in your area to find out when they have first aid/CPR classes. Sometimes around here, the volunteer fire departments and school groups (FFA, FHA, honor societies) will have training classes available to the general public, doesn't hurt to ask them either.


----------



## TreeMUPKennel (Jan 29, 2010)

Will be looking into the classes, try to get my self a little knowledge on the subject


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I do admire the folks who are Paramedics, I just never could get into that stuff, I train to inflict wounds but not mend them... Every time I tried to train in first aid I just couldn't seem to get into it, oh I have the usual stuff and do try to keep a supply of pain meds etc and I could sew up a wound and probably figure out how to leave a drain in it since I've seen it done on my old bod but I'd rather have a MAG with a doc in it ...

Sad that I can handle just about every weapon man can design but would be screwed if I had to try to sew up an artery... maybe I should give it another try...might be more ready to pay attention.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I get almost daily e mails from this outfit about sale items, they have a good one going now that includes some good BOB type packs...

BotachTactical.com


----------



## rastus1 (Apr 10, 2010)

First-aid supplies don't last long in BOBs or EDCs . It's wise to remove and check each item at least quarterly . It's a hard lesson to learn that something is ruined when it's really needed .


----------



## NoSweat88 (Apr 19, 2010)

rastus1 said:


> First-aid supplies don't last long in BOBs or EDCs . It's wise to remove and check each item at least quarterly . It's a hard lesson to learn that something is ruined when it's really needed .


What types of supplies are you referring to? Meds? Ointments? Bandages??

How would you check sealed items like antibiotic ointments?

This would be very handy to know.


----------



## rastus1 (Apr 10, 2010)

*ruined supplies*

Anything that's leaking or opened in any way . Not just first aid stuff .


----------



## booter (Jan 23, 2010)

I live in snow country, which means a steady seasonal influx of snowboarders in every winter, at the end of the season I visit the thrift/sports consignment stores, the seasonals go back home and unload their equipment in town. The beefiest/burliest packs made are snowboard packs, they are built for abuse, using the heaviest materials, have lots of built-in features [hydration sack pouches, radio pockets], and all of them are designed to carry oversize or heavy and bulky items such as a snowboard or a long gun. You don't want to skimp on the quality or materials of your bag/pack, if it falls apart you are SOL, my 2 kids in high school use these packs, they're the only book bags to last through an entire school year.


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

I got a couple of interesting bags the other day from Big Lots. I got a nice knapsack for $12 and a 1-sling camo bag for $8 or $12. Both look pretty sturdy and would outlast me on a long summer hike through the south...


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

My brother beercheer uses a Large ALICE rucksack for his "Family Survival Bag." He's still in the process of getting it all together (as we BOTH just started taking concern in the past six months to a year), but so far, he's got a VERY nice medical kit going on. Granted, my medical skills are limited to First Response type stuff (like EMTs, only not NEARLY as specialized! EMTs ROCK! )... It seems to work well. You can find 'em on eBay and places like that for fairly cheap, but then again the quality of an eBay item (sightunseen etc) is iffy at best.

If you want a REALLY good bag, go to a place like Ranger Joe's (Ranger Joe's Military and Law Enforcement Gear, bdu's, police,uniforms,swat,insignia,knives,rucksacks,gore-tex,flashlights,nomex,camping supplies,survival supplies), and look at the 72hr assult pack.

And here's an interesting one: MHR-316 - Military STOMP Portable Hospital Black Extensive and Intensive Medic Care granted it's $450, but I thought that might be relevant...


----------

